# Suggestions for a Sword facsimile?



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a stock 12 gal Eclipse tank pictured below. I've had Amazon Sword in the past with much better lighting, and I love the look! I want to keep this tank low maintenance & low cost, any suggestions to replicate the look of a sword or for a nice, broad leafed focal point? The output flow of the filter would be just in front of that spot, so lots of oxygen but not much direct water movement.

Left - Right: 
-Malasian driftwood with java fern tucked in the left, java moss on top, and anubia to the right; 
-one bunch of dwarf grass; 
-long fast-growing plant I can't recall the name of; 
-lots of salvinia floating above (may need to dial that back a bit as it crowds out the light)









Thanks!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I think your fast-growing plant is egeria densa. If anubias do well, you could try a larger-leafed variety. They are pretty slow-growing. Susceptable to algae growth on the leaves, apparently. Snipping them off could mean a bald plant for a while. I've never had to do this to my large anubia though. You made need to plop a piece of wood in there to attach it to.


----------

